# Few pics from Montreal show



## orchideya (Mar 24, 2013)

Roth:






St.Swithin:





Edna Francos:





Phrag. grande 4N x caudatum:





Group shots:










Huge corningiana:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2013)

Your camera set up must be more sofisticated than mine, thanks for the addtl fotos!


----------



## Ruth (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2013)

Good plants -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 24, 2013)

Great pics! Thanks for posting. I like that Edna Francos.


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pics looks great


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2013)

Leo_5313 said:


> Great pics! Thanks for posting. I like that Edna Francos.




It is from Raymond!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2013)

very nice!!! I love the phal corningiana!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2013)

Great pics!!!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2013)

I like how well labelled the flowers are so you can easily tell what they are.


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your very nice photos.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2013)

was that Paph Yabba Dabba Do from Glen at Piping Rock?
thanks for the photos!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 8, 2013)

Great pictures of lovely flowers, Thank you for sharing


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice pictures, thanks


----------

